# Do King George Whiting take lures?



## whiskymac (Sep 11, 2012)

I will be in SA after Christmas with the camper and the Hobie. Do King George Whiting take lures and if so, which are best. Will be on Ayre Peninsula.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVKHgksAACRfgAAQQIdEAACMWIA/79/gMADajDVPTSaaZDR6mgAADDYjUaNNANAxNNA1PQRMIjU2hojJ6h+VHBB9jzx2y3i+3fj7E57ESfBqCwtwcnWLJQ5rZH9OcRWzGICD4/YRjmCUGqxMJ72B0kqFZyuu9jMnm1chYSqkFHu9/qUpLJPKcxGgtCm6KNPFVIGBwu7etsZtPJXtDWGnRb1DpyA0ke1hyLzcwQncCj2cDNZQL/zCmInRurTESDBDdOnNLr1iZpjWQh8MEdatq4aoFqBmCTMUEKUUEBGP4u5IpwoSClDwSWA=


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

My 2 cents...

I'd try either a blade, a popper or a soft plastic worm or similar with a stinger right down in the bottom of the tail.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

They will take gulp camo worms - and have been known to take other lures








- but generally bait is the go. Fresh squid or cockles (pipi) are usually the most successful.


----------



## slash (Jan 4, 2011)

Where abouts on the Eyre are you going?


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Whiting on popper can be addictive


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I've caught one on a small soft plastic a 65 mm squidgy fish in drop bear colour. It can be done but better number fishing with bait.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nbh00d said:


> Whiting on popper can be addictive


 Yellow fin whiting will take poppers and other small lures - but I doubt you'd get a King George Whiting to take a surface lure. They are usually down feeding off the bottom.


----------



## whiskymac (Sep 11, 2012)

slash said:


> Where abouts on the Eyre are you going?


Going all the way across to Coffin Bay and working our way back, fishing is not the main aim of the trip as SWMBO wants to go and see. We have also booked into Memory Cove and it looks like I might get the sport out there. Have just purchased it so have a learning curve to overcome.

Jim


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Coffin bay is a lovely spot. Squidley was recently there. Have to watch the currents can be very strong. I'd be trying small prawn or worm soft plastics fished slowly on the bottom would get plenty of other fish before you get a kg whiting but probly still be lots of fun. There are some good size silver trevally in coffins


----------



## Ray (Aug 26, 2012)

try useing squidgey bloodworm, they do take them, let it hit the bottom with small lifts and let hit again , it makes little puffs of sand and they will get nosey also if the water is a little discoloured that will help.......cheers Ray


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Do bears xxxx in the woods?

Guess so....










You bet they do.... and its very addictive, particularly surface poppers..... which is what Im about to try again this coming weekend for the first time this season...its almost time....


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

There seems to be some confusion about the species in question. King George whiting (Vic, SA, WA, TAS) have spots, and are primarily a species targeted on bait, but as mentioned above they can be caught on plastics occasionally. I would fall over backwards if anyone ever caught a KG on a popper. Yellowfin whiting (SA and WA) and Sand whiting (whole East coast) do not have spots, but have yellow fins, and are avid lure eaters, especially surface lures in the warmer months.

KG whiting (this specimen caught by Squidette on a Gulp 3" fry in pumpkinseed):









Sand whiting (caught on a popper in the Clyde River, NSW):


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Squidder said:


> There seems to be some confusion about the species in question. King George whiting (Vic, SA, WA, TAS) have spots, and are primarily a species targeted on bait, quote]
> 
> Oops, didnt read the title very well did I? Correct answer from me then, would be ..."sorry mate, no idea!" :shock:


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

I haven't tried hard bodies on KG Whiting yet but have very good results using berkley pumpkin seed turtleback worms.
Trick is to cut and inch or slightly more off them (I just bite them off at about the third bump).
Jig head TT''s #1 or even 1\0 for bigger fish works well, they will grab it on the drop, also on a slow retrieve works well or a very slow troll.
I have caught loads of KG's this way and some reel thumpers.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Check out the bone head on that second Squidder shot. That thing's scary dude. How big was it?


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

New to the market (soon if not already) ecogear 'isome' lures.
These are a bio bait worm imitation that catch plenty of whiting, bream etc. From what I hear the ecogear team guys tried them out on king george whiting( and sand whiting) and did really well.

Google is your friend if you want to see some of these, they are pretty popular in the asian tackle market (check rock fishing) and you can buy just the baits or you can buy rigs to fish them on that come with some of these bio baits.

Personaly i have a hunch that KGW will take drop shot lures pretty readily. It works a treat on deep sand whiting. I've only fished for KGW in streaky bay in south aus on a surfing trip but did find they were pretty aggressive feeders. I reckon get the lure size right and you'll go well.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

this what you talken about blue ?


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

thats them


----------

